# Anyone know about Bosca Pellet Stoves?



## Val (Apr 6, 2012)

I am only curious about these stoves as for some reason they pop up for sale new at stores that often sell gas fireplaces. They do not sell well and they end up going on sale for $1500 or maybe a bit less. I am used to pellet stoves that look like traditional wood stove styling. Now they have these stoves that have the modernistic Europeon styling. This brand seems so weird because it is made in Chile. It also looks like the pellet has a long freefall into the burn pot from the hopper. I though they had a reputation for running well, but the manufacturer doesnt even post info on the stove on the website. Thats a bad sign. I dont seriously consider buying these stoves for the above reasons, but wonder if they are really a good appliance that just not popular in an American marketplace.


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 6, 2012)

I've never run one, or worked on one, but I did meet the guy who designed it a few years back. IIRC he now works for Sherwood Industries (Enviro).
He worked in the North American market for a long time before developing those stoves for Bosca, so I assume they are at least competent units. There just aren't a lot of Chilean products in America to make any real comparisons (in any industry really). On the "up side", I've not heard anything really bad about them....and bad news travels much faster, and farther, than good news.


----------



## Roadstar (Apr 6, 2012)

I do not own one nor have I ever seen one up close but I do like their looks.
I have never read anything bad about them but then there isn't much said about them.
Below are two links where owners discuss Bosca stoves.  Hopefully you will find some
useful information.


https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/bosca-pellet-stove-opinions-reviews.57227/

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/bosca-spirit-500-purchase-advice.74330/


----------



## Defiant (Apr 6, 2012)

I have installed one and worked on one in the past. Not really any negative feedback or major issues my way. They are a decent unit for the price


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a demo unit for about a week here.  It burned ok and ran well but I will stick to selling the three best brands out there.  Why stoop?

Eric


----------



## gymrat0663 (Apr 6, 2012)

I purchased and installed the Bosca Spirit 500 in February.  This is my first pellet stove and for the money spent, I am well pleased.  We're heating an 1800 square foot house and it keeps the large room it is in 74 degrees, the next level up 72 degrees and the bedrooms directly above it 70+ degrees.  The only negative I've encountered with the exception of a blown fuse (my own foolishness) is it's "pickyness" with different pellets.  Turmans and AWF burn extremely well and will be my choice of pellets for winter next year.  You can see in my signature how other pellets fared with the testing I did.  We love the aesthetics of the stove and are enjoying its performance thus far so its been a win for us.


----------



## imacman (Apr 7, 2012)

Main issue I would have with buying something like a Bosca is getting parts or tech help.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 7, 2012)

imacman said:


> Main issue I would have with buying something like a Bosca is getting parts or tech help.


Parts not that hard to get but getting at the parts is tricky.


----------



## imacman (Apr 7, 2012)

Just saw this on their website:

"BOSCA has recently allied with the United States Stove Company. They are ready to provide you with the assistance you need. Please call Monday to Friday from 8AM to 5PM EST 1-800-750-2723 ext. 5050 for Technical Assistance or 1-800-750-2723 ext. 5051 for parts."

Hmmmmmm


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 7, 2012)

imacman said:


> Just saw this on their website:
> 
> "BOSCA has recently allied with the United States Stove Company. They are ready to provide you with the assistance you need. Please call Monday to Friday from 8AM to 5PM EST 1-800-750-2723 ext. 5050 for Technical Assistance or 1-800-750-2723 ext. 5051 for parts."
> 
> Hmmmmmm



Hmmmmmm is right???? 

I wonder who bought into who??


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 11, 2012)

With US Stove Co buying Breckwell I would bet that they are attempting to keep up with Hearth and Home Tech.  Still apples and oranges on those stoves.

Eric


----------



## steedums (Apr 25, 2012)

Where can you find one for $1500? I'm looking to buy a spirit 500 pellet stove


----------



## Val (Apr 28, 2012)

steedums said:


> Where can you find one for $1500? I'm looking to buy a spirit 500 pellet stove


Actually look on Ebay and several other internet sites. I see them for $1800 thru $2000 on these sites. Maybe they will clearance them out lower as summer season is approaching. The Bosca Spirit that I saw for $1500 was at a local Napoleon gas furnace dealer (www.completeheat.com). He had it on sale in the store and on Buffalo craigs list. It was a new stove. It was silver colored. It is probably sold by now. It even came with pipe. I also witnessed an auction dealer selling a Bosca for 1100 dollars at a hearth shop clearance sale. That was awhile back.


----------



## steedums (May 1, 2012)

Val said:


> Actually look on Ebay and several other internet sites. I see them for $1800 thru $2000 on these sites. Maybe they will clearance them out lower as summer season is approaching. The Bosca Spirit that I saw for $1500 was at a local Napoleon gas furnace dealer (www.completeheat.com). He had it on sale in the store and on Buffalo craigs list. It was a new stove. It was silver colored. It is probably sold by now. It even came with pipe. I also witnessed an auction dealer selling a Bosca for 1100 dollars at a hearth shop clearance sale. That was awhile back.


I see a couple ebay sellers selling them for 1800ish. I'm around portland maine. I don't know of any dealers nearby. I did find a craigslist ad around albany for 800 or so, but that's a haul. Let me know if you see this being cleared out on any websites. Thanks.


----------



## oldsmokey (May 2, 2012)

i have sold Bosca's for 3 years they have been pretty reliable we had some with bad low limit sensors and an ignitor here and there but they run quietly and throw good heat,hopper is a bad design pellets tend to hang up in it and it is kind of small.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 9, 2012)

oldsmokey said:


> i have sold Bosca's for 3 years they have been pretty reliable we had some with bad low limit sensors and an ignitor here and there but they run quietly and throw good heat,hopper is a bad design pellets tend to hang up in it and it is kind of small.


 
Oldsmokey,
Do you still sell the Boscas? The Soul 700 is supposed to have an 80 lb hopper. I wonder if the pellets tend to hang up in there too? Thanks!


----------



## MCPO (Oct 9, 2012)

TSC sells the Bosca pellet stove, at least one model that looks like the Spirit. It has a stainless finish and European styling.
 Price is about $2199


----------



## oldsmokey (Oct 9, 2012)

i only have 2 bosca spirits left both are new selling for 1800.00 we did fire them and test them ,and 1 used soul 700 for 1500.00 all run fine.
we no longer sell the bosca line they have so far held up well we sell an ignitor here and there but few parts needed otherwise.
our main line is Enviro but we also do a lot with Polar outdoor wood boilers which seem to be the best i have found in 8 years of selling outdoor boilers.
http://www.enviro.com/
http://www.polarfurnace.com/G-Class_Models.aspx check out the videos on the Polar site i fired one of these up 2 weeks ago for a customer and was amazed it heated the water up to temp burning pretty much just the smoke very impressive.cycled 2 times on maybe 8 pcs 14" split firewood and a handfull of kindling.the best part of these boilers is they are super easy to clean using the handle on the outside of the unit knocks the flyash from the heat exchanger.as simple as it gets compare to the other brands i have sold these are tops.


----------



## oldsmokey (Oct 9, 2012)

the man that owns our local bowling alley has a soul-700 runs no complaints really has not mentioned pellets hanging like in the spirit model.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. Saw the Soul 700 at TSC and even the wife really likes it . I do my own maintenance and repairs. I guess USSC imports the Boscas now. I've gotten parts from USSC before and it went pretty well.


----------



## thomas dalbo (Nov 12, 2012)

I have soul 700 insert installed it 1 month ago and i feel this is a great stove ,low limit was bad from factory other than that im gonna save a lot of money on oil this year


----------



## CD FARMER (Nov 19, 2012)

Installed Spirit 500 last August, 2011.  We were looking for more contemporary design and discovered a dealer nearby.  Since I always look on Ebay first I got lucky and found a new one (but new old stock, 3 yrs old) for $999 DELIVERED for a stainless sided model.  Good deal considering the dealer wanted $2400 for the stove only.  After a nice custom half inch tempered glass hearthpad and the pipe I had $1650 into the unit.  Went from 850 gal fuel oil to 350 gal  last year using a little over 3 tons of pellets.  Save 500 gallons fuel @ $3.89 = $1945 vs using 3.5 ton pellets @ $220 ton = $770 means I'll get my money back real quick.  BTW, I have not been trying to conserve pellet use the way I did with oil.  I easily could save more money by being stingy but the 75 degrees (instead of 68 on oil) sure feeels good.

This is a solid, heavy stove (300lbs).  Nothing cheap about it to me: fasco fans, quality wire connectors, heavy gage steel etc.  The low limit switch did fail beginning this season but it's common to many stoves and Ebay provided one for $45 vs $65 at the dealer.  Access seems relatively easy -just remove 4 bolts and both side panels swing out. ( I kept the bolts off, panels stayed shut) The pellet cage has to be lined up just right in the burn pot or you'll get slow or no ignition but that may not be an issue on later stoves.  I clean mine weekly, mostly to keep the viewing glass nice and clear.  I did a season end clean after being prompted by an annoying fan vibration.  Turns out enough pet hair got into the squirrell cage blower fan to knock it off balance a bit.  Considering the dust and hair I pulled off the fan motors too, I'd say this is a mandatory ritual.  Oh, the hopper will not hold a whole bag and will go maybe 9 hrs on  level 1 or 2 (can't remember) and will shut off because pellets tend to stay on the sides of the hopper (no, waxing the inside of the hopper didn't help).

Anyway, this stove heats our 1800 sqft 2 story very well.  75 downsairs and 65 upstairs at bed time -- turn off the stove at bedtime when overnight temps are above the teens.  Will run the stove overnight on level 1 or 2 when it gets super cold.  The oil furnace stays on only during the day for hot water. 

Overall, I'm pleased with the performance but my good luck on the price is a big factor, too.  Bottom line, seems to be a well built stove (in Chile, using USA made parts, for mine anyway) if you want a modern look.  If looks are not an issue or you can't find one of these cheap then I'm sure any of the major brands will give good service.  It's the fuel oil savings and the comfortable heat that's important.

I've been burning locally produced pine pellets instead of hardwood.  They burn very hot with moderate ash.  Setting 2 on pine roughly equals setting 3 on hardwood, judging by the flame size anyway.  I cannot stand as close to the stove when burning pine either.


----------



## FyreBug (Nov 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Hmmmmmm is right????
> 
> I wonder who bought into who??


 
USSC is the Master Distributor for Bosca in USA and Canada. Basically they have the right to re-sell in North America but do not own the brand. Interestingly, before USSC became the distributor it was a Hearth Shop product but I am starting to see it in hardware stores.


----------



## thomas dalbo (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought my 700 through home depot special order they intern had it shipped from united states stove company brand new it was almost 3000.00 dollars and i put in a 35 foot 4 inch stainless chimney liner that was 350.00 and installed all my self i think eventually i will get all money back burning for one month now seems great glass does get dirty every two days or so


----------



## thomas dalbo (Nov 20, 2012)

80 lb hopper works great


----------



## Snowmobileaddict (Nov 22, 2012)

Heres my classic 500 write-up. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/brand-new-bosca-500-classic-up-and-running.91938/

I really like my stove.  Paid $1000 out the door for the stove.  All the motors, limit switches and augers are generic pellet stove industry standard stuff.  Ignitors are less than $20 through grainger of the like.  I have read on this forum tha the board is identical to a St Croix Prescott board as well.


----------



## tom dee (Jan 3, 2013)

waxing the walls of hopper HMMMM seems to moi if you lined the walls of the chute of hopper with teflon tape not plumbing type this tapes meant for millwrights to trouble shoot machinery  i used in bindery set up operations single sided tack installs on curves etc very slippery  on this pellet buis. is the cost less or more than  cord wood .. for thee most part anyway im really on fence about cord wood Vs pellets other than Ease .. they make pellet gassifiers yet??


----------

